# The Original Whitetail Scent Stick!!!!!



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

bump for a good guy


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

This is some excellent stuff folks and you can't beat the ease of use. Just roll it and use it. The cover scents are awesome also!!


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Great product and no mess!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for a great guy with an awesome product that works


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for an awesome product


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Now that's thinking with your dip stick Jimmy!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

move it up


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for a great product, NO MORE MESS!


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

ttt for a awesome product.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome stuff made by an awesome company!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

with all these praises, you all need to try the products. I have started using them last winter and wont use anything else. We had started our fall deer hunt now and will try and get some pics of the products I am using. Great stuff here folks, I highly recommended the Trophy Blend products


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

WOW I can't beleve the following we are getting, this is great and Im glad to see everyone is happy, I really would like to know how the customer support has been for everyone.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I cant wait to get to Ohio this Fall with my Trophy Blend Scents!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My Hunt starts on Sept. 1. I can't wait to try the Sage cover scent out. Great way to apply a cover scent without making a mess of things or having a bottle leak in your pack. Or the sloshing of a liquid spray while i spot and stalk. It gets annoying after awhile. These stuff smells great. Happy Hunting and be safe!.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Mark buddy your product is the berries so keep up the good word.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I went through our hunting clothes last night and put the stick of earth scent in a tote, I am gonna go back tonight and see how it smells....I know it is gonna smell like dirt!!! I love the cover scents and how easy is it to take the top off, roll it up and put it in a tote with your hunting clothes....easy, easy EASY!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> I went through our hunting clothes last night and put the stick of earth scent in a tote, I am gonna go back tonight and see how it smells....I know it is gonna smell like dirt!!! I love the cover scents and how easy is it to take the top off, roll it up and put it in a tote with your hunting clothes....easy, easy EASY!!




I love the "Earth" scent!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow. This stuff works great!. I had over a Dozen Mule Deer come up on me 12 yards away. They finally Saw me cuzz I was on the Deer trail they were on. They hung around for over 20 minutes circling me. They could not get a Scent on Me. On Spike Muley was already trying to Rut!. He went Downwind and around me and couldn't figure me out. They took another path down to the river but I never spooked them. After 20 minutes, i had to get up. Both my feet were numb and my Bow arm was shaking bad from holding my bow up to cover my face. About 10 minutes of Legal hunt time left. The two Bucks I were after cam down the Hill and trotted around the Bush i was behind. He came up on me so fast That i didn't have room to pull my bow back to full draw. The two never knew I was there. One jumped back after he almost ran into my nocked Broad head. Then they hung out for a few minutes trying to wind me out. It never happened. When the hunting Hours was over I slowly backed out down the Hill. I never spooked them out of the area. Its only the Second day of my hunt and I'm not in a hurry to kill a Minimum size buck. I have most of what i said on my Bow cam. The video of the Buck almost impaling himself on my Broad head is in low light but you can see him coming up on me, Its just low light. i will try to get the video up in the next few days. Going back to hunt and teach hunter Ed. Thank you mark for a Product that Actually Works like you say it does. The sage scent is so good that I had to Rub the stick on the sage itself. it smells better than the real stuff.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Lets hear some more reports from guys using Trophy Blend Scents!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for the night.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

how does the whitetail stick compare to the one offered from border crossing labs? i like the idea, but i've used a "stick" type scent before and it would always want to fall out of the applicator. does it stay put?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

bsizzle said:


> how does the whitetail stick compare to the one offered from border crossing labs? i like the idea, but i've used a "stick" type scent before and it would always want to fall out of the applicator. does it stay put?


I don't have the WT scent stick. I am using the "Sage" Cover Scent stick. I've been using it for about 5 Hunting days now in Hot weather. I like the fact that it doesn't clump up when you rub it on your clothing. It seems very durable and I doubt it would fall out. ttt for Trophy Blend Deer Scents. :wink:


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

Northwest75 said:


> I don't have the WT scent stick. I am using the "Sage" Cover Scent stick. I've been using it for about 5 Hunting days now in Hot weather. I like the fact that it doesn't clump up when you rub it on your clothing. It seems very durable and I doubt it would fall out. ttt for Trophy Blend Deer Scents. :wink:


that's good to hear. i tried the other "stick" scent to help with the mess involved of traditional scents and it turned out to be a mess in itself by always being loose and falling out of the applicator. it defeated the purpose imo. if these can stay in, it will be great.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

4 days til bowseason here in wisconsin, cant wait to use my blend


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for NEVADA HUNTER. More vid of Muley at 20 yards or less with the wind blowing down their Noses!. I just found a bigger Muley.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up. :beer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt :wink:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump it up!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I got tired of Hiding in the bushes when a 5x4 Buck and other Bucks walked by my ground blind at about 5 yards. Stopped looked in and went on their Merry way. I was across about 100 yards opposite the Ground Blind in the sage Brush. Yesterday, They were scared of the Blind. . I got fed up and tried to stalk the Muleys in the Cut Alfalfa Field but a Doe saw me and the Entire Herd was on Alert. So I walked like normal through the Field to calm the herd down. i decided to head back to the ambush spot to catch some stragglers passing bye. before I got there I observed about 6 Does and a Buck at the rear making their way down the Hill toward the Alfalfa find. I had no choice but to squat down behind a Wind Row of Alfalfa that was about 8 inches high. ( I Hope my trophy Blend "Sage" Scent does it magic!) I changed position and Knelt and stayed Still. The does neared me. I slowly Raised my Range Finder and slowly Ranged them. The lead doe was at 20 yards and moving in toward me!. She and the others kept trying to Smell me But they couldn't get a Scent. The Wind was blowing right at them. Finally, the Buck came up behind the does and looked my Way. I slowly ranged him at 50 yards exactly. He also tried to wind me, But to no avail. I could see that he had Velvet 3x3 plus 2 Eye Guards over 1 inch. Which makes him a legal 4x4 in Washington State. I Slowly raised my Nocked Bow and set the Vital Bow gear slider sight to the 50 yard Pin. As I raised it toward him. he snorted and turned away slightly quartering. As th does started to leave. The Buck stopped to look at them. I placed the 50 yard Pin directly on the Bucks left front Shoulder Low. RELEASE!............THWACK!. He High Kicks and takes off away from me. he Goes about 45 yards and tumbles to the ground and rolls. BUCK DOWN, BUCK DOWN!. I only had about 30 minutes of legal hunting time left. So hurried and called some friend to help me with the transport. So I wasn't able to get good pics until I got him back to the garage. The Grim Reaper did it job. Starrflight Fobs Guiding the HADES like a Deadly Tomahawk Missile. Mossy oak Cam Worked great out in the Open Alfalfa Field and Trophy Blend Deer scent Did magic on the noses of the Muleys.They couldn't smell me, So I wasn't a threat. Giving me enough time to lay some Brown down!. 
Thank you Mark for making a simple, Easy to use product that works Magic on the Noses of Critters!.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Nic Mulie!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Thats a great story and a awesome buck, Im glad to see you are SOLD on Trophy Blend, I wish everyone here On ArcheryTalk that uses scents and cover scents would give it a try like you did, You Took a gamble on a product that you didn't know a dang thing about and from what I read and see it worked for you. " WE LIKE STORIES LIKE THAT" 

And it looks like you have a great kid who is looking up to you, another plus in OUR book, Please keep him involved at all cost. and if he ever needs anything from Trophy Blend when he is ready to hunt you be sure to let me know OK??


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Thats a great story and a awesome buck, I'm glad to see you are SOLD on Trophy Blend, I wish everyone here On ArcheryTalk that uses scents and cover scents would give it a try like you did, You Took a gamble on a product that you didn't know a dang thing about and from what I read and see it worked for you. " WE LIKE STORIES LIKE THAT"
> 
> And it looks like you have a great kid who is looking up to you, another plus in OUR book, Please keep him involved at all cost. and if he ever needs anything from Trophy Blend when he is ready to hunt you be sure to let me know OK??


Thanks Mark. The Future is in the hands of our Children. As a parent, We need to make sure we lead them down the right Path. And instill our heritage and Right to bear Arms and to enjoy Responsible hunting and the Outdoors. There are many out there that are doing their hardest to take our Rights away. We need every Child to be out and about. Throw away those PS P's and X'Boxes. Enjoying Life, its the Ultimate sport.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Mark is a great guy to deal with and this stuff works! I love the no mess and how easy it is to use! Thanks again Mark!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I bet that stuff works great. Wish I could try some. :beer:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

BOHO said:


> I bet that stuff works great. Wish I could try some. :beer:



Hey bud make your way over to my site and pick some up.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for the night crew!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Anybody having any luck this year with TBS's? Post some pics!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Rick,

I just got an email from a gal how just took a nice buck using it! I asked her to post some pics of it and she said she was going to.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> I just got an email from a gal how just took a nice buck using it! I asked her to post some pics of it and she said she was going to.


Can't wait to see them Mark, did you get my voice mail?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Get your order in now!

http://www.trophyblenddeerscents.com


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Okay...you got me! Where do I buy it? I didn't see a link!!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I can't seem to find the A.T. discount..............


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

MoNofletch said:


> Okay...you got me! Where do I buy it? I didn't see a link!!



http://www.trophyblenddeerscents.com


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Mark, I have 3 sticks in my pack ready for the PA opener next Saturday. Great products, glad to be on staff with you. 

Will send you a pic when I punch my buck tag. 

Les


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Glock17 said:


> Mark, I have 3 sticks in my pack ready for the PA opener next Saturday. Great products, glad to be on staff with you.
> 
> Will send you a pic when I punch my buck tag.
> 
> Les


Well I hope it so freaking big you have to take t5he pic from 50 yars away just to get it in the view finder Good Luck


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Dont forget the $500 Bounty!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well yesterday afternoon was my first time in stand since official opening of season here in Tennessee...as soon as I got in stand I wiped down with earth scent because I got so hot going to the tree. I hadn't been in the stand and settled for more than 5 minutes when a doe stepped out of the woods about 60 yards away. She started to move closer and I guess caught some movement on my part but never did wind me. Try as she might she couldn't get my scent.

This stuff really works. The cover scents are great!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> Well yesterday afternoon was my first time in stand since official opening of season here in Tennessee...as soon as I got in stand I wiped down with earth scent because I got so hot going to the tree. I hadn't been in the stand and settled for more than 5 minutes when a doe stepped out of the woods about 60 yards away. She started to move closer and I guess caught some movement on my part but never did wind me. Try as she might she couldn't get my scent.
> 
> This stuff really works. The cover scents are great!!


Bump Up. :darkbeer:


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well after trying to find some of the TBS locally without success. I went ahead and ordered some yesterday from the website. I hope to have success with it in the very near future.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

skinner2 said:


> Well after trying to find some of the TBS locally without success. I went ahead and ordered some yesterday from the website. I hope to have success with it in the very near future.


We wish you the best of luck on your hunts. Oh and Thank You!!


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Ordered mine this afternoon. Can't wait to try it out. I'll let you know how I make out with your Scents.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

I got the order via Black Berry and I will get right on it,

Thanks for trying it


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Mark,

I just got the Yote Scent Stick this morning. That was fast!. Its stinky Beutiful!. Can't wait to try it out on the real Yotes. Simon.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> I got the order via Black Berry and I will get right on it,
> 
> Thanks for trying it


Got my order today! What super fast shipping you have. Can't wait to try it out. I'll post my results for the lures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Please let me know how things go for you.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

This stuff is great!! This is the easiest to use and not to mentionTrophy Blend has the best array of scents I have ever seen.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> This stuff is great!! This is the easiest to use and not to mentionTrophy Blend has the best array of scents I have ever seen.



Thanks for the Feedback Hoyt we always like to here things like that


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok I have to chime in. I am good friends with and have known Mark for quite sometime now. If I were you really would take a closer look and examine his scents and you can ask him anything you want about the product right here on AT. I cannot name one scent company that will shoot straight with you like Mark will. Now for my story. I live in the same town as Mark and the other day I was traveling down the freeway and happened to see Mark just getting off work and traveling the opposite way. Now understand that we live in mulie country and Mark must have had a scent stick open in the cab of his truck because there were 15 muledeer chasing him down the freeway. It looked like santas sleigh running backwards down I80 with Mark at the ropes! Mark if your deodorant has this kind of appeal or some of that funny pheremone stuff in it, I am putting on a stick for my next dinner date. The ladies are going to be turning heads. Yep! Call me when ya get a chance.

Rob


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

POW for a product that works!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

maitland said:


> Ok I have to chime in. I am good friends with and have known Mark for quite sometime now. If I were you really would take a closer look and examine his scents and you can ask him anything you want about the product right here on AT. I cannot name one scent company that will shoot straight with you like Mark will. Now for my story. I live in the same town as Mark and the other day I was traveling down the freeway and happened to see Mark just getting off work and traveling the opposite way. Now understand that we live in mulie country and Mark must have had a scent stick open in the cab of his truck because there were 15 muledeer chasing him down the freeway. It looked like santas sleigh running backwards down I80 with Mark at the ropes! Mark if your deodorant has this kind of appeal or some of that funny pheremone stuff in it, I am putting on a stick for my next dinner date. The ladies are going to be turning heads. Yep! Call me when ya get a chance.
> 
> Rob


OK Guys the deer he is talking about was the two legged kind, and thats just an everyday event for me  so be carefull with what you put on you, it may just supprise you.


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

The vanilla works like a charm. I had them come in like a magnet the Trophy Blend Scents are amazing I highly recommend it to anyone in the early season. This stuff is way better than the Mc Cormick stuff they sell in the super market.

Good job Mark!!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

paulrueda said:


> The vanilla works like a charm. I had them come in like a magnet the Trophy Blend Scents are amazing I highly recommend it to anyone in the early season. This stuff is way better than the Mc Cormick stuff they sell in the super market.
> 
> Good job Mark!!!



Paul,

You let my secert weapon out bud! now everyone is going to be using Vanilla, what am I going to do with you?????:zip:


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Boy your going to hate the smell of Vanilla after this season


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Up for TBS, the easiest scents to use!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

thanks rick


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

With all the hipe on the product there must be some type of discount for AT members!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

well by request I put together several Pro Pack specials on the web site, so I would say yes I did give a discount.


----------



## 3dsteve (Jun 12, 2002)

can i get an honest opinion ? how does this compare to vs1 ,i have never used either but im open to try .


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

:thumbs_upbuy one of each and when you smell the difference you can take the other one back and have enough money to buy more of the other, trust me



3dsteve said:


> can i get an honest opinion ? how does this compare to vs1 ,i have never used either but im open to try .


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

I only use Trophy Blend Scents. The smell and activity that I get from using those scents are amazing. The price he sells it for is cheap compared to VS-1 just because it costs more don't mean it's better.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Very well put Paulrueda, Im glad your having sucsess with it, please feel free to share any hunting stories you have about using it.



paulrueda said:


> I only use Trophy Blend Scents. The smell and activity that I get from using those scents are amazing. The price he sells it for is cheap compared to VS-1 just because it costs more don't mean it's better.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

This stuff is awesome!!! Hard to go wrong with a roll up stick of scent, no more spills and smelly fingers!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

You are so right Absolutecool No Mess!
No Spills!
No Leaks!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I can't hardly wait for our hunt in a state park!!! I am gonna make me a scent line straight to my stand and hope mr. monster comes a callin!!!

Are my scents still good from last year? I am afraid to smell them, they are quite powerful!!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

well heck Absolutecool open one up and let the boys and girls here at At know what 1 year old Trophy Blend looks and smells like:thumbs_up


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well here is my story from last nights hunt. I had been seeing deer every time out hunting but none with in range. Last night I put the herd scent stick to use. I rubbed some on my boots to leave a trail to my stand . Now I wasn't hunting in the woods but in a field where the grass comes up about waist high. Anyway right before dark 2 does come out about 70 yards away. The one is moving my way and finally she starts closing the distance and is about 45 yards away and she hits where I walked through. I could tell right away she smelled it and she continued in and I got the shot on her. Meanwhile the other one had moved off in the direction I had walked in from. About 5 minutes later she comes into range just like the other one. I could of put her on the ground but with the warm temps we are having I held off. When they first hit the scent i thought they were going to take off but they both hung around and followed the trail I had walked on. :darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> well heck Absolutecool open one up and let the boys and girls here at At know what 1 year old Trophy Blend looks and smells like:thumbs_up


Ok, I did and it smells just like it did last year when I put it up!! EEks...I sure am glad that deer find that attractive...

But just so you know it has held its scent this whole time and the sticks have not shrank at all!! Well except for that one I rubbed on some trees last year!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

So I wonder if my compedators stick will last a year without shinkage?????



absolutecool said:


> Ok, I did and it smells just like it did last year when I put it up!! EEks...I sure am glad that deer find that attractive...
> 
> But just so you know it has held its scent this whole time and the sticks have not shrank at all!! Well except for that one I rubbed on some trees last year!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

IDK, I probably will never know unless someone posts that answer on here...lol


----------



## 3dsteve (Jun 12, 2002)

my order was delivered yesterday,i hope this stuff is as good as you all claim ,i will agree that the estrus does smell different than the herd ,i will be in IL from the 6th to the 14th of nov. i will let you know what happens and if this stuff works.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

I assume that will be in the prime of the Rut? So good luck and I hope you kill a giant!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for an awesome product!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Rickmathew, have you put the other scents to work yet??


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Rickmathew, have you put the other scents to work yet??


Mark, Not yet, I leave for Ohio next Friday. I will definately let you know the results, hopefully with some pics and a nice check written out to me!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

WoW I might have to pay you in Menopoly Money, I a lot of it laying around.



ricksmathew said:


> Mark, Not yet, I leave for Ohio next Friday. I will definately let you know the results, hopefully with some pics and a nice check written out to me!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> WoW I might have to pay you in Menopoly Money, I a lot of it laying around.




As long as it is green!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Mark, Just checked out the new website and it is pretty cool! :thumbs_up


----------



## hoosierhunter1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*I just jumped on the band wagon*

Just sent ppal this evening, Central Indiana ready to put it to test. Then to SE Ohio for Rut...Cant wait to see the results..


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

hoosierhunter1 said:


> Just sent ppal this evening, Central Indiana ready to put it to test. Then to SE Ohio for Rut...Cant wait to see the results..


I think you will be quite happy with your purchase. I was hesitant for awhile before ordering but decided to give it a try. I had great results with the whitetail herd stick the first time I used it. I can't wait to give the estrous stick a try in the coming weeks. I know nothing is going to work everytime but was impressed with my results the first time. I hope to have the same results in the future. There is so many products out there to choose from when I find something that works I feel its my duty to suggest it to other hunters.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey thanks for the post guys:darkbeer:


----------



## hoosierhunter1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*No sooner ordered and the phone rang........*

Well I hope the product works as nicley as the customer support does...I made my order via net last night around 8:00pm and then booom I hear the phone ringing. Caught me by suprise but Mark was on the phone about my order I had just place..

All he wanted to know was what type of cover scent I wanted with my order..Man thats nice when a guy calls you just to make sure you are getting what you really want. 

Thanks again.:darkbeer:


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Mark is great guy and he really cares about his customers I have personally delt with him and I really like his products.


----------



## peterskin8 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Pm*

Hey Mark, sent you a PM (and placed an order) when you have a minute. 

Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

There is a term I have lived by and to this day it still hold true in business!

Q uality
U rgency
I ntegrity
L eadership
T eamwork


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump it up!!


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey guys thanks for all the bumps I really appreciate it.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Mark do you have any new cover scents? Our draw hunt in the state park is next weekend and I am so excited I know I won't be able to sleep this week!!!! Wondering if I need anything new for next weekend!!


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Mark you make Quilts boy you do it all! LOL!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## jneedles24 (Dec 27, 2008)

Mark, I have been looking at the reviews of your product and it seems to work great. I however wont be able to buy many sticks. My question to you is what would you suggest me getting? I hunt conservation land that has woodlands and old fields. I am new to the area so I cant really tell you much about it. The rut here in Missouri is going to be going on at the end of this week and into next week. Gun season starts the 14th so I want to try and bowhunt before the conservation land gets taken over by rifle hunters. Let me know what you think..try and PM me instead if you dont mind. Its easier to find than finding the thread. im still a newbie on AT. thanks


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Well my favorite is the Herd Blend, it seems to work at all times of the season, so if you can only afford one thats the one I would chose, if you can do two then get the field quick pack.



jneedles24 said:


> Mark, I have been looking at the reviews of your product and it seems to work great. I however wont be able to buy many sticks. My question to you is what would you suggest me getting? I hunt conservation land that has woodlands and old fields. I am new to the area so I cant really tell you much about it. The rut here in Missouri is going to be going on at the end of this week and into next week. Gun season starts the 14th so I want to try and bowhunt before the conservation land gets taken over by rifle hunters. Let me know what you think..try and PM me instead if you dont mind. Its easier to find than finding the thread. im still a newbie on AT. thanks


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I am now a firm believer in these cover scents and attractants!!!

Yesterday I put some earth cover on my boots as I was walking into my stand area...When I got where I was going I got my estrous stick out and put it on some trees and a log then rolled it out and sat it on a log...

I had a deer come in about 40 or so yards away and he was heading away from me then all of a sudden he got a whif of something and turned and started heading straight towards me like he was being pulled with a string!!! I believe he would have came straight to the estrous stick if he hadn't of presented me a shot!!

He turned broadside and presented me with a 20 yard shot I couldn't resist!! He is my third deer with a bow and my second buck and I am so proud of him!! He will be a wall deer for sure!!

I believe without trophy blend he never would have made that turn and headed towards me. I got so excited when I got down I left my scent stick in the woods, I hope it is still there when I get to go back but I bet someone gets it!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh, here is my buck!!


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Good job.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

:darkbeer: to girl good jhob on that harvest, you must have been just worming up with the other bucks:thumbs_up


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Bump for a great product!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

thanks for the bump Absolute:darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

You are welcome my friend!!


----------



## 95RapidRiot (Nov 25, 2009)

*Nevada hunter*

Bump and I sent you a PM.


THANKS!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

my daughter and I just love this product...

bump


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

great to see someone else from Nevada here! sounds like you have a great product. Any plans to have Elk scents?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

bb11 said:


> great to see someone else from Nevada here! sounds like you have a great product. Any plans to have Elk scents?




Lots of elk scents, go to the online store and look on the left hand side of the page for the elk products.

http://www.trophyblenddeerscents.com


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

bb11 where are you from? I have dealers around the state. Sportsworld in Ely, Scheels in Reno, and of course my online store.



bb11 said:


> great to see someone else from Nevada here! sounds like you have a great product. Any plans to have Elk scents?


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

I know Trophy Blend makes awesome whitetail scents. The Herd blend is simply the best!!! It is the original scent stick, don't be fooled by imitations! :hello2:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Trophy Blend Users. Don't forget to join the social group. :darkbeer:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=242


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Everyone check it out it is that time of year again. Don't waist your money on stuff that doesn't work, this really does and it is easier to work with then others.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Double S said:


> Trophy Blend Users. Don't forget to join the social group. :darkbeer:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=242


Bump. The season is around the corner. get your orders in...so you can blend in. :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Blend in with TrophyBlend. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Time for a Picture Bump!.:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Picture Bump.

TrophyBlend Scents on the ground.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Double S said:


> Picture Bump.
> 
> TrophyBlend Scents on the ground.


ttt. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Picture Bump. Small Buck checking out the Corn Scent from TBS.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

They seem to love that corn scent LOL


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

My self personally have found NO better scent on the market!


----------

